# House Insurance



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

Just occurred to me I don't have any sort of house insurance (contents). 
I'm in a rented apartment in Abu Dhabi.
What's the normal thing to do.

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Take insurance? Its not popular in the UAE but makes sense.


----------

